# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  britsh soap awards

## emillie

:Angel:  please go on the brtish soap website and vote for corrie don't let eastenders win again this year it has been terrible corrie and emmerdale deserve to win everything

----------


## jo3520

No WAY! dnt do that every1! VOTE EASTENDERS!!! i know it has bin a bit borin but its guna get betta! TRUST ME!!! plus i fink they deserve 2 win as corrie alwayz wins everythin n i fink that they shud win sumthin!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

yeah i agree! vote eastenders!!   :Cheer:

----------


## jo3520

Yea! Cum on everyone! Surport eastenders! If you think they should win reply two this postl!!!  :Cheer:  lets keep eastenders the best soap!  :Thumbsup: 

EDIT: TRANSLATING TEXT TALK (AGAIN)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah it's two against one now emillie! lol   :Big Grin:

----------


## emillie

:b  :Lol:  : why should eastenders win it 
wot storyline has it had that relates to everyday life oh yeah i forgot we all kill our husbands with a bookend and then bury him in the celler cry for about a week and then move on to someone else within a month. it may have goodlooking charaters but it should not win on that. it you do think corrie has been great then vote emmerdale no one can say that has been rubbish this year  :Lol:

----------


## Rach33

Vote EE YAY Corrie bores me to tears

----------


## Rach33

As for Storylines Den's death was fab a roonie, Dennis and Sharon at Christmas (we'll forget about Zoe), Chrissie FULL STOP that woman rocks, the arrival of the Moons, Stacey Slater that girl is the best standing up to Johnny and well everyone else, Johnny a proper villian, Dot, Jim, Pat, Yolande, Patrick, Big Mo the oldies are brill especially Dot and Jim, Chrissie snipping Kate's hair off, the Ferreiras leaving, Little Demi Miller and baby Aleesha (forget about the others), Bettie Pauline's dog I mean hello she has to put up with Pauline, Natalie Cassidy fab performance, The den and Dennis showdown last April (bnot counted in last years awards cos of the timing beofre you ask) fabulous, Phil's return Classic, Sam being duped by Den ha ha ha ha, Dot's cancer battle heartbreaking, Paul's exit (even if EE ruined his character), Martin's stalker storyline SCARY, Andy DIES, Little Mo faces Graham, DENNIS RICKMAN, Jake Moon and finally Danny Moon

They are my reasons for loving EE this year

----------


## Chris_2k11

totally agree, a year of great drama for eastenders!   :Cheer:

----------


## jo3520

Yea i aggree wiv u Joel Beckett luver! Eastenders has had a fab year and deserves 2 win!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Gabby

*VOTE EASTENDERS, i do like corrie but i woudl much rather sit and watch eastenders than corrie, and if i miss an episode of coronation street im not to worried but if i miss an episode of eastenders i get really upset !!!!*

----------


## alan45

Without wishing to get involved in an EE v Corrie battle. Corrie has been far ahead of EE this year so much so that it did not even manage a nomination for a BAFTA.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Eastenders!! Rules!! Forever!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i have already voted for ee.
But i am gutted cause i will not get to see the british soap awards cause i am going away

----------


## kazzie

I've voted for corrie, do like ee  but prefer corrie.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> But i am gutted cause i will not get to see the british soap awards cause i am going away


Try and get someone to tape it for you   :Smile:  you dont wanna miss it, it's only once a year!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lisa321

Nooooooooo! Love eE the best soap in the whole world ;)
Joel_Beckett_Lover gave a fab account of why we love eastenders so much.
Can you do the same for corrie?
xXx

----------


## Jemma

*VOTE EMMERDALE!!* They deserve to win   :Cheer:

----------


## jo3520

Every1 go on da british soap awards website n vote 4 ee! They sooooo deserve 2 win! Cum on! Dnt let corrie win! Every1 who sees this please vote 4 eastenders now!!!   :Cheer:

----------


## xCharliex

> *VOTE EMMERDALE!!* They deserve to win


I agree, Emmerdale really deserve 2 win 4 once, the storylines are always great, they need 2 be noticed more

----------


## Chris_2k11

ok fair enough, eastenders...or emmerdale   :Big Grin:  but not corrie!   :EEK!:  lol

----------


## kazzie

:Searchme:  mmmm when wa the LAST time Corrie got under 7 million Viewers??

----------


## Rach33

Corrie I will have a go Lisa ok 
well obviously we've had Fred stuck in a hole, Tommy being battered over the head with a wrench, Katy's abortion and suicide, Karen's roof top exit, Tracy and Steve (scary thought) Charlie and Shelley (he's a bad un love), oh how could I forget Mad Maya's rain of terror and she survived, the wonderful Sean (bless him he's lovely), Eileen Grimshaw getting a man oh and Sarah getting one two, Leanne and Danny is hotting up nicely, Candice's attempts to be a weather girl (oh please), Chesney moving in with the Croppers genius and the fantastic book group especailly with Ian McKellen  joining in the fun, Sally's affair with Slimy Ian (YUCK) which inadvertantly lead to Tommy's death, Sophie Webster going Chav and Craig and Rosie going Goth (brilliant), Karen losing her baby was heartbreaking, Deirdre and Ken's wedding awwww bless golden oldies hey oh and Ray turning up melting the Icy maiden's heart and dying, Tyrone and Maria getting engaged (why she's a slapper get Ty a decent bird), Poor Craig's suffering and Angela in prison, 

I can't think of anything else if you lot can please help me not a big Corrie fan you see

----------


## Behemoth

I reckon that Corrie deserves to win this year. Eastenders has been consistently bad for a while now and it would be a joke for it to win the best soap award.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I can't think of anything else if you lot can please help me not a big Corrie fan you see


There was ashley and claire getting together aswell, and getting married. Oh and jack dressing up as a woman for the bowls team   :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

Dont forget the fantastic cardboard funfair for Weatherfields centenery, the amazing storyline involving the streets very own war hero, the wonderful kidney storyline and the wannabee gangsters or the fantastic Oh yes I almost forgot bringing back pub landlord Fred Gee from the dead after he had been shot by a bunch of daffodils. The oscar winning trip down the stairs by Lisa. Yes gripping stuff.

The truth is Corrie deserves to win the award this year. It has had superb stories well acted by a superb cast. It mixes the right amount of humour, drama and pathos.

----------


## alan45

The British Soap Awards are a complete joke - There is nothing to stop anyone from voting as many times as they wish so its fairly obvious who will win. Still the BAFTAs are a more prestigous award anyway

----------


## Siobhan

> mmmm when wa the LAST time Corrie got under 7 million Viewers??


Think Corrie played it well with there program times.. there is generally nothing on then and as most of us grew up with corrie, 9 times out of 10 it is just habit.. how many people were sick of Katy's crying and yet we left corrie on????

----------


## alan45

> how many people were sick of Katy's crying and yet we left corrie on????


Her crying was'nt as bad as her mothers hysterical crying which seemed more like laughing. Good riddance to them both and Tommy the Thug  :Cheer:

----------


## Lisa321

I know, I know! Lol i'm just trying to support EE though, because I think EE should win.
Fred down the hole was a classic, and Richard Hillman was good too  :Ninja:  

xXx
Luv
Lisa

----------


## Lisa321

I know, I know! Lol i'm just trying to support EE though, because I think EE should win.
Fred down the hole was a classic, and Richard Hillman was good too  :Ninja:  

xXx
Luv
Lisa  :Wub:

----------


## barneysulk

> I know, I know! Lol i'm just trying to support EE though, because I think EE should win.
> Fred down the hole was a classic, and Richard Hillman was good too  
> 
> xXx
> Luv
> Lisa


Wow, Richard Hillman was sooooo 2 years ago!!

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

FFS!  Vote Coronation Street people - why should EE win just because they ONCE had decent storylines many moons ago (see what I did there?!).  This is about the here and now and Corrie deserves to win hands down!

----------


## butch

oh what for:

someone killing their dad then killing herself
someone blowing up some shops becasue she lost someone she loved
someone treating his girlfriend like rubbish
someone fancing her boyfriends dad 

yeah right 

ee is more realistic 

and corrie its all well 

c**p 

xx

----------


## phils little sister

I voted for eastenders  :Cheer:

----------


## butch

well good on you xx

----------


## dddMac1

i voted for Eastenders but i think corrie might win

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

> oh what for:
> 
> someone killing their dad then killing herself
> someone blowing up some shops becasue she lost someone she loved
> someone treating his girlfriend like rubbish
> someone fancing her boyfriends dad 
> 
> yeah right 
> 
> ...


So why exactly would you say EE is worthy of our vote?  You've just listed above loads of reasons why Corrie deserves it.  Why would you say that any of the above storylines are 'cr*p'?  They've certainly pulled in the viewers without an over the top plastic gangster in sight.

What is it exactly you think that warrants EE's to win?  The continuous Johnny Allen and Tina storyline?  The fact that Stacey Slater has got a friend?  The whole Dirty Den saga that ended because it didn't work?  The way they've ruined a perfectly good character in Chrissy Watts by making her a loony one minute, an agony aunt the next (they've never been very good at characterisation at the best of times)?  Or is it the dredging up of old storylines that were dead and buried because no one could be arsed to think of a new one?

Yeah, can see why EE floats your boat!   :Clap:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rach33

I didn't mind Lisa I voted EE as well

----------


## alan45

> oh what for:
> 
> someone killing their dad then killing herself
> someone blowing up some shops becasue she lost someone she loved
> someone treating his girlfriend like rubbish
> someone fancing her boyfriends dad 
> 
> yeah right 
> 
> ...


Maybe you could elighten me as to why you think the BAFTA winner is crap.

What could be any worse than Cardboard Funfairs, War Heroes, Ther Ferrerias Kidney Saga, the poorly thought out Dot Cancer story. Oh yes joyrider knocks down your fiance so you marry the joyrider. Well maybe Blonde lapdancer returns from Spain to take over as head of the Walford Mafia. I could go on. Lets be honest here EE is far from being the number one soap that it once rightfully was. How anyone can vote it as number one is beyond me in its present form

----------


## butch

ok so its down at the moment but lets not forget ee has had the main viewerings for example xmas day when den was killed off and they werent gangester related

cornation street will be on the bottom soon were it belongs i can promise you that and ee will get back to number one were its supposed to be ! xx

----------


## alan45

> ok so its down at the moment but lets not forget ee has had the main viewerings for example xmas day when den was killed off and they werent gangester related
> 
> cornation street will be on the bottom soon were it belongs i can promise you that and ee will get back to number one were its supposed to be ! xx


Main Viewerings???

Yes EE topped the ratings over Christmas, why I cant understand  :Ponder:  I suppose because his first death was such a ratings winner they decided to try it AGAIN  :Rotfl:  Den was DEAD and the person who thought of bringing a dead man back to life again is the person responsible for the decline in EE as it is today.

Maybe you could enlighten me as to when Corrie was on the BOTTOM. A few facts would be nice  :Searchme:

----------


## Siobhan

EE has a loyal fan base.. no matter how bad it gets we support it

----------


## Rach33

Exactly LOYAL viewers stick thorugh the good and the BAD and Siobhan's right we will always support it I love it I'll keep voting EE

----------


## alan45

Fair enough - There is good, bad and absolute rubbish. Its just a pity you cant realise when Britains once top soap is producing rubbish storylines and rubbish acting. Oh to be back to the pre LB days. If you think EE is good nowadays you dont know what it was like in its heyday

----------


## kazzie

Agree with you Alan.

----------


## Siobhan

> Fair enough - There is good, bad and absolute rubbish. Its just a pity you cant realise when Britains once top soap is producing rubbish storylines and rubbish acting. Oh to be back to the pre LB days. If you think EE is good nowadays you dont know what it was like in its heyday


I have been watching EE since day one.. and I always will.. I grew up with Corrie on the TV and I watch it too.. but prefer EE.. it has slumped but I will continue to watch it no matter what

----------


## Princess

Some people might think Corrie is great but personally I think its a load of rubbish. Sure Eastenders might be a little unbelievable at times but it makes far better viewing!

EastEnders to win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## emillie

:Wal2l:  all the ee fans you say ee has a loyal fan base but if one week it gets 10-11million viewers and then it drops down to 6.2 million viewers where is exactly are the other 4-5mill loyal viewers. also den did not get killed on xmas day he got killed with the cardboard bookend in FEB   :EEK!:  and the on going johnny and tina story it has only been going on for about 6 weeks thats not long enough to base a whole year of soap on. andy hunter walkin about thinking he is in the sopranos more like the simpsons. ee is picking up but for a while back there it was more like deadenders. may the best soap win but out of them all including corrie, emmerdale has been the most consistant so that really deserve to win may the best soap win  :Cheer:   p.s excuse the spelling

----------


## Rach33

Yeah has anyone heard of video players or I don't know sundays when the onimbus is on and it wasn't a bookend it was a door stop and I agree Emmerdale is good but not corrie

----------


## EastendersRox

> please go on the brtish soap website and vote for corrie don't let eastenders win again this year it has been terrible corrie and emmerdale deserve to win everything


NO!!!!!!!! VOTE EASTENDERS!

----------


## alan45

> NO!!!!!!!! VOTE EASTENDERS!


Please give a realistic reason why I should vote for a second rate soap  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Behemoth

I love eastenders but i don't think it deserves to win this year.

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

I'm sorry but I just don't understand why I should vote for a soap that has given us consistantly BAD storylines for the past year.  It's a joke and doesn't deserve to win. It's ruined all the decent characters like Alfie, Little Mo (who sounds more and more like a simpleton) and what the hell was that all about with Kat??  Even the long standing actors such as Letitia Dean and Barbara Windsor have taken a convenient 'break' - don't tell me thats just coincidence.

EE fans, I appriciate that you are loyal and really, that is commendable but why the blinkered view?

----------


## Siobhan

> EE fans, I appriciate that you are loyal and really, that is commendable but why the blinkered view?


I am a Loyal EE fan, voted for it as best soap but I didn't vote for EE characters in all catagories.. the choice was rubbish for most of EE... I did spread the vote to Corrie and Emmerdale but my overall best soap was for EE 

Corrie and Emmerdale has had some cracking storylines.. Corrie has annoyed me recently with Katy story that went on too long but the Maya story had me glued..

----------


## alan45

I think the unfortunate thing about some of the people who through some kind of false loyalty think they should vote for EE no matter how poor it has become is that they do not know how good EE was in its heyday when it was rightly regarded as the UK's top soap. However during the last few years the storylining has become mediocre and sensationalist. They seem to go for a quick fix to grab a few tabloid headlines rather than concentrating on the strengths of its characters. There have been so many rubbish storylines and characters over the last few years that its hard to single out one. Actors are being employed sometimes for their looks rather than any abilty to act (although Keef Miller hardly falls into this category).

----------


## Siobhan

I think EE in its heyday it what has kept me as a loyal viewer... Most soaps are employing people for there looks rather than acting ability, Corrie has a few too, i.e candice been just one... 

Younger, goodlooking actors attract a younger audience

----------


## alan45

> I think EE in its heyday it what has kept me as a loyal viewer... Most soaps are employing people for there looks rather than acting ability, Corrie has a few too, i.e candice been just one... 
> 
> Younger, goodlooking actors attract a younger audience


Yes, but they should be able to act as well  :Smile:    Some of us oldies appreciate that  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes, but they should be able to act as well  Some of us oldies appreciate that


I am included in the oldies too..

----------


## alan45

> I am included in the oldies too..


Well if you are old then I'm ancient  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> Well if you are old then I'm ancient


I assume the 45 at the end of your name is your age... You are not that much over.. just a decade or so..  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> I assume the 45 at the end of your name is your age... You are not that much over.. just a decade or so..


It was the age 4 years ago   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EastendersRox

I do like Corrie and all that but really, is that better than EE?

----------


## Siobhan

Viewing figures will say that yes it is and the storyline have been better than EE recently but I would like to know how much of the viewing figures for Corrie are for the older generation

My dad loves Corrie but will not watch another soap, so that is one viewer more for Corrie than EE or Emerdale

----------


## EastendersRox

I don't actually watch Corrie and Emmerdale, I just read about them in mags. I onyl watch EE.

----------


## alan45

> I do like Corrie and all that but really, is that better than EE?.






> I don't actually watch Corrie and Emmerdale, I just read about them in mags. I onyl watch EE.


Excuse me but I am confused  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## EastendersRox

> Excuse me but I am confused


y???

----------


## Siobhan

> Excuse me but I am confused


Yeah me too.. How can you say you like Corrie but EE is better if you have never watch it.. by your own admission you only read about it in magazines???

----------


## kazzie

Been watching EE on uk Gold today, New year's eve 2001 when Lil Mo bashed Trev with the iron. IMO that was EE when it was good not the drivel it is now.

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

I voted ee corrie has had some good storylines but lots of storylines in ee this year have had me gripped to my seat.

----------


## alan45

Pray tell me what good storylines has EE had this year

----------


## EastendersRox

Erm, lemme see, since the last soap awards (8th May), Martin and Sonia wed, Chrissie chops Kate's hair off, Dot gets cancer, Millers arrive (and cause chaos!), Sam gets tricked into marrying Andy (and a great highlight when Peggy comes back!), Sarah stalks Martin, Little Mo coming back, Sam's outwitted by Den and Marcus, Paul leaves after grassing up Andy and Corby, Watts family Xmas, Jake and Danny arrive, Chrissie kills Den, Johnny kills Andy, Chrissie and Sam start a fight, Tina and Ruby arrive, Chloe's parents die, PHIL COMES BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (for a while anyway). If that is not good enough, I don't know what is.

----------


## emillie

SONIA marries her fiances killer yippee i think not. phil comes back for 3 episodes and has not had one mention since. the millers come into the show weeks later viewers want them out. Martins stalker has to be the worst storyline of the year oh sorry they have all been really bad not forgetting the ferrerahs kidney transplant storyline.Dots cancer storline was good but you do not see her going to the hospital for cheeck-ups ee has to learn to go the whole road with a storyline not just half way. EE has just started to pick up over the last 3 months hardly a great reason to pick up an award which goes by a whole year worth of storylines. Corrie has also had bad storylines i will admit that but be honest no where near as bad as ee. emmerdale has been brilliant all year if you take out patsy kensit   :Banned:

----------


## butch

well we will see who wins tonight even though i want ee to win its likely to be mainly corie but i am still hoping ee win their fair share.

ee are going to win these:

sexist male: dennis
seixst femaile:zoe
best actor:dennis
best villian:den
best newcomer: chrissy/or patsit kens
best dramatic :Stick Out Tongue: aul
best single:xmas day ee 

hopefully thats what i want but its likely to be so different 

i would be suprised if ee win more thank corrie this year xx

----------


## angelblue

I am not sure butch who will win but i hope ee win it 

But the people you have listed most of them will win accept for zoe i think kat will win it for some reason   :Cheer:

----------


## Rach33

Patsy Kensit won't win best newcomer will she I thought she was up for it last year I'm hoping Tracy-Ann will she's been amazing 

I think the catergories are 

Best Actress/Actor
Sexiest male/female
Villian of the year
Bitch of the year 
Dramatic performance 
Dramatic performance by young actor/actress
Single episode 
Storyline
Exit
Best on-screen couple
Spectacular scene of the year 
Newcomer
Special achievement award 
Best Soap 

can anyone remember any more

----------


## Alisha

> SONIA marries her fiances killer yippee i think not. phil comes back for 3 episodes and has not had one mention since. the millers come into the show weeks later viewers want them out. Martins stalker has to be the worst storyline of the year oh sorry they have all been really bad not forgetting the ferrerahs kidney transplant storyline.Dots cancer storline was good but you do not see her going to the hospital for cheeck-ups ee has to learn to go the whole road with a storyline not just half way. EE has just started to pick up over the last 3 months hardly a great reason to pick up an award which goes by a whole year worth of storylines. Corrie has also had bad storylines i will admit that but be honest no where near as bad as ee. emmerdale has been brilliant all year if you take out patsy kensit


Sonia marrying Martin was one of the lamest I've seen. I hated their eloping storyline. However the Stalker storyline was brilliant and great acting from everyone. There is a reason why it was voted best ee storyline of 2004 on the EE Xtra vote. The finale was outstanding.

As for the Millers, alot of people have warmed to them. There was indeed loads of people who wanted them out when they first arrived but the storyline they have received have developed the family further -Keithâs illiteracy has been handled well and I feel and the it's spot on along with their money problems. I feel that given the right storylines they can certainly have alot of promise for the future.

Ferrarahâs kidney transplant- diabolical, enough said! 

Dots cancer storyline was excellent and portrayed brilliantly. Hats of to June Brown. I really do feel that she deserves an award for that. There certainly has been continuity on that one. Not long ago Jim took Dot to the hospital and they informed her that everything was fine so itâs not something thatâs been left to the background on that one.

My favourite scenes of ee last year was when Den psychologically destroyed Dennis in the Vic and used his child abuse against him. That to me was of your seat stuff. I also found Dennisâs confession to murder to Sharon compelling television In addition the downfall of Janine was excellent. I really do think that Chrissie chopping Kats hair was excellent as well as Denâs exit. There have indeed been some great storylines in ee regardless of what the press say. They tend to exaggerate a great deal anyway. I voted for ee because itâs the only soap I watch and on a whole I did like sthe storylines. Itâs pretty pointless for me to vote for something else isnât it? However I will be the first to admit that 2004 has been one of their weakest years. There has been a huge lack of consistency and continuity and storylines did become rather âplot-ledâ than âcharacter-ledâ and this overtly let the soap down. However there has been some great improvement over the past 3-4 months but like you said shouldnât be enough to win and I agree. If corrie has been better all year around (not that I can judge) then I do think that they should scoop most the awards. I do however think that ee should win for best villain (Den) and sexiest male (Dennis). I donât for a second think that any of the âbest actressesâ in ee panel deserve to win.

----------


## angelblue

Alisha any of the stroryline you mentioned are they in any of categories tonight   :Moonie:

----------


## Rach33

Check teletext tomorrow morning either page 501 on BBC or 130 on ITV they should give you all the winners

----------


## Alisha

> Alisha any of the stroryline you mentioned are they in any of categories tonight


not sure, although 'Christmas day' is up for something -can't remember which catargory though....think it's best single episode  :Ponder: I would personally like that one to win but we'll just have to wait and see....

----------


## butch

janies exit i think thats about it which is annoying

----------


## Baby-Blue-Eyes

Vote CORRIE! It's easily the best, it has drama and comedy, eastenders is all doom and gloom and when they try to be funny they just dont pull it off the same way corrie can. dot and jim and stuff are good but they are no blanches or norris!

----------


## $sTaCeY$

:Thumbsdown:  I hate the soaps there so boring!  :Thumbsdown:   :Clap:  I only like the the bill and casualty they're the best  :Clap:

----------


## angelblue

What time do the awards start?

----------


## EastendersRox

8 on Wednesday. Sadly, I have SATs this week so I have to tape it and watch it after my last test.

----------


## Jemma

Does anyone know if there is a list on winners somewhere seeing as they took place yesterday?

----------


## kazzie

At laet Corrie won best soap.

 :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## emillie

it was good to see every soap get an award this year but a shame emmerdale only got one it really did deserve more. the full list of winners are on bbc ceefax page 501 and itv teletext page130. i am really looking forward to the show on itv at 8:00pm on wednesday but highlights of before the shoow and the after show party are on itv2  :Cheer:

----------


## EastendersRox

What did EE get?

----------


## dddMac1

well done corrie

----------


## Alisha

> What did EE get?


Sexiest Male: Nigel Harman
Best Actor: Shane Richie  :Thumbsdown:  
Best Exit: Charlie Brooks (Janine)
Best partnership: Jim and Dot
Special life time acheivement award: June Brown (Dot)

----------


## WattsRulee

OMG!!!!! the soap awards was [B]SUCH a fass!!! i mean, that like lil peep frm doctors beat chrissie!!! thats like WRONG!! and again chrissie got beaten by mad maya who i fink was ok but chrissie woz better! as for drama killing urself with a bag of sugar? ooooh that is one whiteknuckle story!!

I am sooooo annoyed!

----------


## Siobhan

I think EE got what they deserved... they were up against some good competition.. anyway did our votes count.. it always seem like the panel choose the best one in the end

----------


## EastendersRox

The panel were stupid! I can't believe Chrissie and Stacey were beaten by stupid people!

----------


## Ella.

I think Corrie deserved to win what they did. I guess EE will just have to concentrate on next years awards now.

----------


## emseyd

I think that the awards were good this year cos some of the other smaller soaps got some recognition for their work...looking back at the year i was actually really impressed with some of the storylines in all the soaps this year i'd forgotten how exciting it had been!!!

----------


## Rach33

Tracy-Ann deserved Best Newcomer it was such a shame she didn't get it she has been amazing all year and I feel she particularly deserved that award yes I agree EE hasn't been perfect all year round which soap has but that award was one they should have won

----------


## EastendersRox

She really deserved Best Newcomer. The winner was only chosen so that every soap would get an award. If the public chose, she would have been a big hit.

----------


## Rach33

Yeah I noticed that every soap got an award and that got me thinking

----------


## emillie

The reason the panel probably was to make sure every soap got an award this year but they should never have picked sarah out of doctors for best newcomer. doctors is great but there were better people in that should have win.

----------


## EastendersRox

True...

----------


## Layne

> Tracy-Ann deserved Best Newcomer it was such a shame she didn't get it she has been amazing all year and I feel she particularly deserved that award yes I agree EE hasn't been perfect all year round which soap has but that award was one they should have won


totally agree darlin, they SHOULD of won that award! Tracy-Ann Deserved it!

----------


## EastendersRox

> totally agree darlin, they SHOULD of won that award! Tracy-Ann Deserved it!


Me too!

----------


## Rain_

she really has lifted EE up, from "dens fancy piece" to major character in a short time.

----------


## EastendersRox

Yes

----------

